# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Suggestions for a good blackout eye mask?

## beachgirl

i have tried several eye masks and each one of them has pros and cons, but none gives me a total blackout experience.
just wondering what other people use that creates this experience?
i want one that is also comfortable for side sleeping as well as back sleeping.
it gets pretty bright in my bedroom in the morning.
thanks...

----------


## shana47

Hi,

 I am going thru a major depression and one of the results is that I don't sleep well. I sleep in a bedroom with blinds which allow in a significant amount of outside light (parking area lights for our townhouse complex) during the night. I use a eye mask which I find comfortable, well-fitting, and quite effective at blocking light. However, I've read that our bodies have light receptors in the gut and lack of total darkness can disrupt all sorts of processes in the body. So, is an eye mask sufficient or should the bedroom also be pitch black?

Thanks

----------


## beachgirl

great question, i hope to see if others can answer this.
i know that, experimentally, i sleep way better in a hotel that has blackout curtains! 
the eye masks i use (which are black) still let light through, one way or another (not a perfect fit, fabric still lets some light in, etc...)

in order to get "total black" i have to put a towel over the mask.

fwiw, dr. mercola, the popular internet health guru, sleeps in a windowless, pitch black room.

----------


## Bobblehat

> great question, i hope to see if others can answer this.
> i know that, experimentally, i sleep way better in a hotel that has blackout curtains! 
> the eye masks i use (which are black) still let light through, one way or another (not a perfect fit, fabric still lets some light in, etc...)
> 
> in order to get "total black" i have to put a towel over the mask.
> 
> fwiw, dr. mercola, the popular internet health guru, sleeps in a windowless, pitch black room.



Hi beachgirl. 

I bought some blackout curtains recently. I recommend them.

I think, if I remember correctly, that Clairity's WILD tutorial recommends a mask. You could try there.

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=40684

----------


## beachgirl

thanks! i like what Clairity suggests overall, but... she doesn't recommend a black out mask. Congrats on the blackout curtains. i know they work wonders for me when i can get this.

----------

